# My Imperial Guard Regiment



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi guys i've begun my own regiment and i'm currently busy with the fluff, the regiment is a compilation of the survivors from several worlds in my "own" solar system , the story(in ,still, crude version) goes like this:

In the Tiberian system, war was always present with orks on several worlds, tau (secret) research bases and renegades coming and going as days turned into nights, despite several Imperial attempts to make the system fully Imperial again nothing (fully) succeeded, and with the exclusion of exterminatus(on most worlds) , because the system harbored many relics, almost all was tried.

Then on the darkest day known to the inhabitants of the system, a virus spreaded throughout the system turning many of the inhabitants into infected(sort of zombies) killing even more but changing a few into very strong mutants, the system was in disarray. Imperial reinforcements were still months away thus the populace and regiments in the system had to ally and try to find a cure. But human folly once again made it worse, with overal government gone many city's ,regiments and gangs fought each other for wealth renown and territory. 

Inquisitor Raborean was send to the system to find out what the virus was, and more importantly, who caused the outbreak. But he soon found out the virus had the potential of being used as a powerful weapon. Sadly, a imperial blockade made sure none got in nor out the system, so Raborean had to find the cure or to be there till his death, and he really didn't wanted to die. He assumed overall command of all the loyal forces still present(a SM company and ~200 guardsmen)and dug in on the world of Metaxae and ordered the best scientist to try to find a cure.

Then he heard of company commander Daevean, who tried to save anyone he could and who tried to find a cure, with a group of ~ 100 men he took over a military base and from there he started sheltering refugees and trying to keep all under his command alive. over time more and more guardsmen, gang members and civilians joined him.

Raborean soon travelled to Daevean, and demanded to speak with him, Daevean, still being loyal, had no choice other then to speak with the inquisitor, though he feared the inquisitor came for his life, not to talk.

(Now a short story about how Daevean and Raborean met.)

It was still dark when Raborean and his escorte approached the bunker where Daevean was assumed to be, though the bunker looked more like a small fortress city then a bunker. Everywhere 
were sentries, armed with all sorts of weapons and armor. As he approached the gate a sentry ran towards him and shouting"Halt! You are near a restricted area, name your business!"
Raborean answered:"How dare you! No one speaks like that to an inquisitor, I should hang you!"
"Nnn-no, I didn't.....I really didn't knew you were an inquisitor,sir. My orders were to let no one in without knowing their business. I apologize sir."
"It is fine soldier, I wish to speak Commander Daevean, he is here isn't he?"
"Yes he is here, sir. I shall send the message, sir!"After saying that the soldier ran to the vox-operator and gave the message, after which the operator gave it to the commander. The sentry came running back and said:"Daevean is ready to speak with you, sir. He is in the command bunker, that camouflaged building over there."
Raborean replied:"Then I shall proceed, the emperor protects!".
The sentry said the same and Raborean started to walk towards the command bunker, looking around at the same time. He noticed the many refugees just trying to survive in one of the many tents, and who were amazed to see an inquisitor with several space marines and guardsmen marching towards the command bunker. As he approached the command bunker there were more then 20 sentries guarding it. And several heavy weapon emplacements seeming to drive out all thoughts of trying to attack. As he entered he saw Daevean and several other officers discussing about where next to raid for supply's, then Daevean saw the inquisitor and ordered the others to leave the room.
"At last, the so called 'great' Daevean."said Raborean cynically. 
"And who might you be?"answered Daevean.
"Inquisitor Raborean, send here to study the virus, and the danger levels."
"And what do you want me to do?"
"Well I heard you had several scientists who are on the way of making a cure, none of my scientists seem to be even close of understanding the virus."
"Do you want to find a cure?"
"Yes, I will give you supply's, soldiers, weapons and anything usefull, I will even make sure exterminatus won't be issued, as long as you are trying to find a cure. But if you disobey or stop researching, then BOOM.If you know what I mean."
"If you will keep to your end of the promise I will keep to mine."
"I will set up base here, next to your base, I have a leman russ and a sentinel with me, they are now yours to command, make good use of them, for I don't have more vehicles, also all the guardsmen under my command will now be yours, I want the cure in about a month's time."
"Yes sir, thank you sir. I will begin a raid next thing in the morning on the Tau research base, they will have some information for sure, and there will be supplies."
"Good I will now commence the building of my base, we will talk again tomorrow, may the emperor protect us!"
"The emperor protects, sir!"
Then Raborean left and commenced the building of his base, only time will tell what will happen next.


Now they are one of the largest (remaining)factions of the world of Metaxae and with their numbers growing each day could he find a cure and save the system from exterminatus, and with the system the whole populace still alive?? only time will tell

Hope you guys(and gals) like the new version with the inquisitor, and comment if you think something needs to be changed or added, virtually just comment
:mrgreen: I would love to know what u think of the little story!

DaafiejjXD


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

No reply's at all, that wasn't what i had in mind.....


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

you have a gift for writing abput your regiment 
i can see alot of thought has gone into it


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

im sorry but the left 4 dead type of virus gave me a lol also if that type of virus did brake out in a systeam the would destroye the systeam instead of looking for a cure.

edit: but a good wee story


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

I like it, but inquisitor is right, the imperial lords would have no mercy, the entire system would have to go for the good of the imperium.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good start of founding an IG regiment.. 
For 'favored weapons' I would go with Flamers and either heavy bolters or autocannons.
Flamers are good for getting rid of mutants and immediately purging whatever is causing the mutations so your own people don't get infected.
If big hordes of them show up at range, heavy bolters can punch and clean them out, or alternatively, use autocannons for REALLY big mutants that are attacking.

For an interesting twist, maybe you can have a hereticus inquisitor secretly 'back' him, trying to save the planet(s) from having to be declared exterminatus. This inquisitor ofcourse would not have shown up initially, but after he was becoming a major success, he quietly approached him, and is now using him as a means to save these planets, since he really doesn't want to declare them exterminatus unless he has to.
This would give your commander a little extra 'incentive' to succeed ( "Do it or I'll blow up this planet and every other one that is infected." ) and a bit of 'officialness' in his actions that they are indeed serving the empirium and not another renegade force.
Giving him legality, and a supply route for medical supplies and weapons and munitions.
This inquisitor could also be the one barring the worlds from being exterminated from orbit already, buying him time to save them.

For the army look, I would go with large numbers of infantry, with very few vehicles, since these would probably be mostly used to evactuate and transport civilians and such. Also after all that fighting, not many tanks would be fully operational, and artillery shells are hard to come by.
They might have gotten their hands on some valkyries, which they use to quickly deploy some veterans and the like, and a russ as heavy support / artillery.
Other than that, chimera's would be more easily obtained and maintained, and a good way of getting people around safely.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Hellhounds and shotguns for killing zombies


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Thnxs guys, and yeah I was already thinking about adding a inquisitor, and the story Einar gave does work with me, and I've already made ~60 infantry units, and a russ. I've used catatchan, cadian,Space marine scouts, bretonian(the coats!!) and 3 valhallans I could get my hands on 4 the infantry, i've also given each of them a pistol(auto/las), I think that really gives them a survivaling look, I'll upload some pics soon, I have painted 3 of em , but in august I want them all painted, not sure if I'll make it cuz i'm going on vacation soon, but i'll upload sum soon,:mrgreen:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

The story has been revised and the inquisitor is added, have fun reading!
plz comment:mrgreen:

DaafiejjXD


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

hey u guys sum pics from my


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are sum future plans
nr1:the last chancers







I especially like hero and greasemonkey 
Nr2 and a ork loota lascannon 4 a hvy wpn team (?)








anyway comment if u've got any ideas


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Starting to look nice! Keep up the good work!

THE EMPEROR PROTECTS!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Indeed ,may the emperor be with you:mrgreen:
and really thnx 4 the inquisitor idea!! im going to use the witch hunters one with flamethrower, I will use him as a ally or such but i think only the crusader as retinue








and I think about the old vostroyan commander as Daevean


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

einar if u collect witch hunters,or anyone else, could u plz post the rules 4 that witch hunter inquisitor and the crusader , I would really appreciate anyway thnx :mrgreen:
I now know this: 
........................WS.	BS. S. T. W. I. A. Ld. Sv.
Inquisitor Lord..... 4. 4. 3. 3. 3. 4. 3. 10. 3+.
Henchman.......... 3. 3. 3. 3. 1. 3. 1. 8. 6+.
I now have the codex, so tips and comments are welcome


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh yeah.. like I said.. inquisitor's and their henchment are several pages worth of rules and stuff in the codex.
First off, there's the armoury, where your inquisitor gets lots of neato gear.
Second, an inquisitor has 0-6 henchmen, and an inq. lord 3-12, and you can/have to pick them from a list, with no more than 3 of a single type (Acolyte, Sage, familiar, guardian and medic )
Each type has it's own advantages and disadvantages and gives unique bonusses to your inquisitor or lord.

As I said, read the codex for more information.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Ive got the codexthe WH one, a lord inq box and the special edition inq too :mrgreen:, and I know how i'm gonna use him in my army, i've got a shooty version and a cc version, how cool's that! :mrgreen:I' ve given the shooty guy a plasma-bolter combi, and i'm gonna get sum serv's with big gunz(I think HB's)and sum vet gaurdsmen, also 2 sages, a hospitaller a acolyte, a crusader and a servo skull, now sum pics of my inq


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought it was a waste to get rid of the plasma pistol, and this was an alteernative, i didn't get rid ovvit and i've got a bolter(thus a shooty inq ) now
P.S.:Einar, really thnx 4 the inq idea, it really looks cool, and if I change the retinue and inq to CC form, they can do what not many guardsmen can, fight in CC:mrgreen:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

You're welcome, nice work on the combi bolter conversion by the way


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

thnx, I'll begin painting today:mrgreen:, and then i'll be gone 4 several weeks, when i'm back, I think I'll have em done and I think I'll have played several games by then , thnx again:mrgreen:
-Daafiejj


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh.. maybe you can use the orc HWP arms on your combat servitors for your shooty inq retinue.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

i really love the guardsmen with japanese styled round hat. From which of the regiments do you'd taken him?

Anyways, Didn't read the fluff, but as i can see, the overal regiment's look certainly have the feel of a one made of scratches from some worlds ^_^ Show us more painted figures XD


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going on vacation now, when I'm back, I'll post sum more, and the hats are form the brettonian archer command sprue, as for the arm, i'm gonna use it for a hvy wpn team, servs dont have lascnns


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes i'm (temporary) back , I've completed my first squad(painted) and I'm working on the second one:mrgreen:, too bad I can't upload any pics cuz I forgot the microchip adapter... anyways the sun is shining now,(I had rain 4 2 days and I'll be going soon, have a nice summer everyone!!:mrgreen:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

A new update s here! I got my hands on the pilot from the battle 4 macragge, and painted him up, the geneseed container could be used to place the cure in or such, and i'm gonna use a battlewagonkit to convert a (or more) leman russ, now i've got a question, could I use the ork commander that comes with the set, as a ork who joined the "umies to smash sum zombie"??then I could use the battlewagon as whole(i'll use it as a russ, and with a loadout similar to a russes, and sum russ and imperial bits)plz comment.

oww almost forgot, i'm gonna get a land raider as transport 4 my inq lrd(yes it's possible)


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah u could use the ork as a mercenery, blood axes (the kommando ones) always trade in human weapons, and often get hired.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Blood_Axes


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

thnx 4 the info, nice I can use the commander head now(it looked so cool) and i'll be uploading sum pics from my guardsmen soon(incl the pilot!)


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

phew finally uploaded, anyway comment if you like or if u hve suggestions srry 4 the (bit blurry pics, I only hve my cellphone:mrgreen:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

as 4 the battlewagon bit, I'm going to the local FGLS saturday, so then I'll (I hope )have the battlewagon with Kapp"in Gorgekz( the ork with the IG officer hat) and with his umie crew, I will also try to get my hands on as landraider as transport 4 my inq lrd


----------



## AurochsLords (Sep 1, 2009)

In response to your fluff problem, simply make the system worth the time to protect. Promethium rich moons, a manufactorium world making military equipment, agri worlds supplying massive amounts of IG foodstuffs. A strategic withdrawl or crusade to rewin the system is not the ame as pure abandonment. That could lead to massive levies of the civilian populations thus fitting your theme.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

yes, thats a great idea, and my army has grown over time and has even won 4 games(of 4), my army has also taken a turn to a more mechanical army, and ive painted them all in a new paint scheme, black with white stripes, i'll upload some pics asap


----------



## Psychocamel (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the soldier with the bow. What is he, Spec Ops?


----------

